# horrified!!!!!!!!!!!



## ljm3469 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been into a reptile shop today and was horrified by what i saw, the 1st viv i looked in had a water dragon in it was living in its own excrement and had a very damaged nose you could see up its nostrils but the most horrific thing in this viv was its water supply. It had a large tray with water in but it had crickets dead in it and in my opinion they were not from today they had been in there for days if not weeks. The next viv i looked in had a large boa about 6 feet in length and this had a small sandwich tub as its water bowl. Another viv i looked in had another large boa in that had no water in at all. Most of the vivs had baked on excrement in them. None of the animals looked in my opinion healthy or alert the animals that were shedding had chuks of un shedded skin on them and in a few vivs there was old skin visible that had not been removed. The shop was not busy so in my opinion there was no excuse for such poor husbandry. 
All of this is only the opinion of myself but i am sure that any reptile keeper who enters this shop must have similar concerns as myself.
If anyone wants to take a look for themselves and form there own opinion the shop is [PM me for details as naming and shaming is not allowed].


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Whilst I can understand your concerns for the welfare of the reptiles naming and shaming is breaking forum rules. It could get the site into trouble and none of us want to see it close down.


Why cant I name bad shops?


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

That's horrendous! 

Did you mention your concerns to the shop owner? You could always approach your local council and see if they're willing to do anything to improve the lives of these animals


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

as lego said did you talk to them about concerns and maybe (if they seem abit unknowledgable about reps) then offer them some advice on how to keep them a bit more healthier such as clean out regularly,and help to get off retained shed .. if they dont listen atleast youve tried


----------



## ljm3469 (Jul 1, 2009)

i will be contacting the council and seeking advice on what i should do next.


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you not considered contacting the RSPCA, as I am sure that shop owners have to have standards in order to keep livestock. I don't think it would do any good to tell other people on the forum but to go straight to the authorities who can check it out, make them change it and even close them down.

Bats


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm afraid that there are forum rules against naming and shaming, as the owner of this site could be legally liable for any comments that appear that could be deemed defamatory. I would therefore suggest that you edit your post to remove the name of the pet shop, though you can send it to anyone interested by PM. 

If you're unhappy with the condition of the animals in the shop, then you could try following the advice in this thread with regard to complaining.


----------



## ljm3469 (Jul 1, 2009)

the name has been removed now thanks for the advice


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

I have the same problem down here regarding a certain reptile shop!! Contacted council!!USELESS!! basically give rep licenses to anyone who can answer a few questions on reptiles and the RSPCA!!! they are a complete and utter was of time and money!! after 3 phone calls they told us they will investigate within 6 weeks!! by that time all the reps will be dead!!!:devil:


----------



## ljm3469 (Jul 1, 2009)

rainbowbrite said:


> I have the same problem down here regarding a certain reptile shop!! Contacted council!!USELESS!! basically give rep licenses to anyone who can answer a few questions on reptiles and the RSPCA!!! they are a complete and utter was of time and money!! after 3 phone calls they told us they will investigate within 6 weeks!! by that time all the reps will be dead!!!:devil:



that is the exact reason why have put on this post cause if i wait for the authorities to do anything the animals will be dead. where as if i can spread the word maybe something can be done quicker. i can hope anyway.


----------



## ljm3469 (Jul 1, 2009)

batman said:


> Have you not considered contacting the RSPCA, as I am sure that shop owners have to have standards in order to keep livestock. I don't think it would do any good to tell other people on the forum but to go straight to the authorities who can check it out, make them change it and even close them down.
> 
> Bats


that can take weeks an in the meantime the animals are suffering


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your local authority are responsible for licencing shop licences, and should conduct a visit with a vet if there is a complaint. This is certainly the case where I live.


----------



## ljm3469 (Jul 1, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Your local authority are responsible for licencing shop licences, and should conduct a visit with a vet if there is a complaint. This is certainly the case where I live.



i will be contacting other authorities


----------

